# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Nokia Releases Official Flash File Downloader !!!

## mohamed73

*Now here's a very Handy and Official Tool for Downloading MCU, PPM, CNT* *and Even MASS MEMORY Flash Files on all NEW BB5 Phones !!!* *It has MORE FILES THAN NAVIFIRM or NAVIFIRM+*    *Nokia Data Package Manager Lite is a service software tool which provides following functions:*  *---> Real Time downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)*  *---> Search function and creation of filters for the data you need to download.*  *---> Checking and organizing your locally installed product software content.*  *The purpose is to stop the delivery of separate Care Data Packages, and continue software content delivery*  *via online connection. Please note that you can also download software content from FiRe by using the "Data*  *Package Download" - function in Phoenix service software, or by using care Suite Product Support Tool in Online mode.*  *Download Link Here:*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *You can also PAUSE, STOP and RESUME your Downloads Anytime !!!*      *Make sure to SET the Default Directory where it will SAVE the FLASH FILES before DOWNLOADING FILES!!!*

----------

